# Is a service light a HUGE deal?



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I asked this question because on numerous occasions I have had pax tell me horror stories about how traumatized and angry they were because the driver had a check engine light or tire pressure light. Call me crazy or maybe even naive but I never understood why if a driver got a passenger from point a to point b safely why would the passenger be angry about him having a service light.. like I had one passenger tell me she asked the driver to pull over and let her out because he had a check engine light.. and the other night I had these two guys who were a couple 👀 get in with the deepest Southern "jolly" accent just go on and on and on about how Disturbed they were because their previous driver had a tire pressure light on his dashboard ...it was all they talked about over and over and over again one of them even getting angry and punching his fist simply because the driver had a light on his dashboard... little do they know I got a light on my dashboard I just got tape covering it..
So I know we got a variety a different kind of drivers on this platform and it seems the ones that always have a problem with the light on the dashes from the same demographic.. so one of you guys please tell me what's going on here ...why do it seem certain people are overly concerned about a service light if they got to where they was going safely.. I've driven every type of vehicle there is and I will tell you 95% of vehicles have a tire pressure light that do not go off even if you get new tires or inflate the tires to the proper position.. it was something I've always lived with nothing I ever had great concern about.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My Toyota Corolla is "trained" by it's manufacturer to have the check engine light to go on every 5000 miles. When I take it in, nothing is ever wrong. However I know that the manufacturers conclude that parts show a difference in wear around that 5000 mile mark so if anything is going to go wrong, it probably will show signs in that time frame. Only one time when it went on was there actually something wrong. An O2 sensor. I don't know anything about Toyotas but I imagine that if the problem persisted it would affect the performance of other working parts in the engine. I'd really hate to have that part fail when I'm out in the mountains with no cell service. I imagine if I was driving, I wouldn't want the car to fail with a good paying fare in the car, before a surge or event, or in a bad neighborhood. 😬

Lmao I do remember one time I got a ping to the side of a freeway. It was a very good paying ride too. Oh that Ant's face was priceless when I pulled up behind his broken down car and his pax hopped out of his car and into mine.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Depends on how long the trip is. If it's a longer trip I'm not going to feel good about it. I wouldn't want to be stranded somewhere where the possibility of getting another driver is more difficult. If I'm going a short distance I'll ask the driver what it means however just to see what his reaction is. I will give him a 1 star and no tip. 
In my opinion this situation is exactly why the star system is in place.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I think those pax that are disturbed by the check engine or TPMS light just aren’t that familiar with what it actually means. Without that understanding they are unsettled and on edge that they may not make it safely to point B. They imagine the car is at risk for blowing up, catching fire, or dying on the side of the road. Their lack of knowledge causes anxiety and makes it a stressful ride.

For those of us that are car guys/girls we understand that most of the time it’s not necessarily an immediate danger or even a “real” problem. Those that lack basic mechanical knowledge (more people than you think) can’t differentiate between the level of “danger” they are in.

When my daughter was a brand new driver, one day the TPMS light came on in the car while she was driving. She immediately pulled over off the road and called me. I told her to just drive the car home and I’ll check the tire pressure. She was too afraid to drive the car with the light on and refused to drive it home. I ended up driving 7 miles to meet her, gave her my car and took her car to the gas station to fill the tire pressure up!  That is the difference between someone knowledgeable about cars and someone who is not.

As a pax, if a saw the light on I might ask the driver why the light was on. If he/she knew the reason that would be one thing. If they didn’t know I might be a little more bothered.

It is what it is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My Toyota Corolla is "trained" by it's manufacturer to have the check engine light to go on every 5000 miles. When I take it in, nothing is ever wrong. However I know that the manufacturers conclude that parts show a difference in wear around that 5000 mile mark so if anything is going to go wrong, it probably will show signs in that time frame. Only one time when it went on was there actually something wrong. An O2 sensor. I don't know anything about Toyotas but I imagine that if the problem persisted it would affect the performance of other working parts in the engine. I'd really hate to have that part fail when I'm out in the mountains with no cell service. I imagine if I was driving, I wouldn't want the car to fail with a good paying fare in the car, before a surge or event, or in a bad neighborhood. 😬
> 
> Lmao I do remember one time I got a ping to the side of a freeway. It was a very good paying ride too. Oh that Ant's face was priceless when I pulled up behind his broken down car and his pax hopped out of his car and into mine.


How many miles does the corolla have on it?
Did you have an auto parts store run the codes?
Sorry about the ??s but my 2019 corolla has 101k miles and I'm curious.
Took this for you the other day 😁😁 .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> How many miles does the corolla have on it?
> Did you have an auto parts store run the codes?
> Sorry about the ??s but my 2019 corolla has 101k miles and I'm curious.
> Took this for you the other day 😁😁 .
> View attachment 626001



I get it done at the dealership, and it's not that pricey. I usually pay around $200 for code reset and fixing any minor issues.

I purchased my 2015 Corolla LE Premium 2018 from a used car lot with around 60k miles on it. It now has 104k miles. From shortly after purchasing the car the check engine light went on 🧐......so I took it to a real Toyota dealership. The Toyota dealership told me nothing is wrong with the car and it's in perfect condition. That light is something that is part of the manufacturing process to ensure that car owners keep their cars in top shape by getting regular "check ups." 

He looked in the computer and said, "Wow! This car has had a stellar history of preventative maintenance. She (prior owner) has never missed a service appointment."

Well....Badger broke that stellar record because during Covid, that car's light went on and I left it on for 16 months before I took it in. It wasn't nothing but a slightly dirty filter from my car sitting under a cedar tree for so long during work from home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I asked this question because on numerous occasions I have had pax tell me horror stories about how traumatized and angry they were because the driver had a check engine light or tire pressure light.


On my last UberX ride, the driver's instrument panel was lit up like the proverbial Christmas Tree. I downrated him for it, but did not report him to F*ub*a*r* and I did tip him _something_, but not what I usually tip. I did not notice it until a few blocks from the MCI Centre, so I just let it flow rather than ask girlfriend to walk the couple of blocks. Her legs are not the best.

The CHECK ENGINE light did not bother me.

The low tire pressure did. If he gets a flat while we are en route, We, the customers, get inconvenienced. I am not riding an Uber car for the purpose of worrying if I am going to have to order another ride.

What REALLY bothered me was the brake indicator. It was yellow. Most these days will show two colors: yellow, for get them fixed NOW or red for YOU ARE IN TROUBLE. Further, he had his emergency brake notification ON. That is an old trick. If your brakes are failing, if you set the emergency brake halfway, often you can limp it to the shop. Unfortunately, too many people will drive or even work the car in that condition. Mind you, this works only if you have a completely mechanical emergency brake lever/pedal. It does not work if you have a vacuum release. It does not work if you have an electronic set/release as do my Fusion hybrids. Whatever the case, *YOU MUST NOT DO THIS. IT IS DANGEROUS. IT CAN CAUSE TOTAL BRAKE FAILURE WHICH CAN RESULT IN COLLISIONS WHICH RESULT IN PROPERTY DESTRUCTION, INJURIES TO PEOPLE AND EVEN DEATH.* Still, this guy was doing it.

This was YET ANOTHER Uberhoopty ride that I received. In my last several UberX trips, I have had one good car and driver (although he did not know where he was going, but I expected that). I had one tolerable car but a jerk for a driver. The rest were horrid. Conversely, I had only one TOTALLY bad cab ride, although the last one was not that good, either. I had specifically told the driver "Northeast" and had to stop him when he was headed for the street in North*west*. I let it go, because the fare was close enough, although it did cost him in his tip. Uber wanted double the cab fare for the trip.



Thanksgiving Week, if I can not find a cab in my neighbourhood, I am going to have to USE UberX twice, as we have Dave Chapelle (girlfriend is a BIG fan of his) and a hockey game against







*GO HABS GO!!!**. *This is the only time that the Habs are coming to Washington this season, so I do not want to miss it. We always get a cab home, as UberX is always on Triple Double Secret Surge Pricing when a sporting event breaks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I get it done at the dealership, and it's not that pricey. I usually pay around $200 for code reset and fixing any minor issues.


Your standard for pricey and mine are a bit different. For as much of a motorhead as you are, I'd save the $200.

Check the owner's manual and see what the service intervals are. Take it to a shop you trust when you need to. Whether that's a dealership or not is your call.

But every 5,000 miles for no reason. I wouldn't.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Your standard for pricey and mine are a bit different. For as much of a motorhead as you are, I'd save the $200.
> 
> Check the owner's manual and see what the service intervals are. Take it to a shop you trust when you need to. Whether that's a dealership or not is your call.
> 
> But every 5,000 miles for no reason. I wouldn't.


I can figure what's probably wrong but then regardless I don't have a code reset/diagnostic machine such as the dealership has. Also, this is a modern Toyota. My gearheading consists of classic cars and VWs. I work on my 2006 VW GTI but sometimes it's a headache getting a trouble light to go off in that thing once it's on.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well if it's nothing really. My buddy's ram has been on since new. First you can buy your own code reader on amazon , working thur you cell phone for $10 to $20 . 
If one sensor like a TMS is bad and you got new tires and dont want to fix it now. Get a 1" strip of electrical tape in black to hid it...
I believe in total maintenance of your car. If I take an uber and his tires are wore out. That tells me he does give a crap.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Well if it's nothing really. My buddy's ram has been on since new. First you can buy your own code reader on amazon , working thur you cell phone for $10 to $20 .
> If one sensor like a TMS is bad and you got new tires and dont want to fix it now. Get a 1" strip of electric tape in black to hid it...
> I believe in total maintenance of your car. If I take an uber and his tires are wore out. That tells me he does give a crap.


or he's having financial hardship and trying to get caught up on bills and feeding his kids and taking care of his family


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My Toyota Corolla is "trained" by it's manufacturer to have the check engine light to go on every 5000 miles.


That is the '_service_ engine light' reminding you it's time for an oil change.
It is not a 'check engine light' warning you of a problem.
The '_service_ engine light' can be reset yourself.


(Your method may vary based on year/model. Check your manual.)

*How to Reset the Corolla Maintenance Light *

--Use your keys to turn the key to the “On” position in your Toyota Corolla, but don’t start the car. Insert the keys in the Corolla.
--Locate and press and hold the “trip reset” button on the odometer. Hold the button until “Trip A” appears on the screen.
--Then, turn the key back to “Off.”
--Locate the “trip reset” button again and turn the key back to the “On” position.
--Continue to hold the trip reset button until the miles on your odometer flashes zeroes. After this, the maintenance light will turn off.


Similar method to the Prius, but instead of turning a key, you press the Start/Stop button.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> or he's having financial hardship and trying to get caught up on bills and feeding his kids and taking care of his family


but is it worth driving with him from an airport long trip..hardships and feeding you family , i understand...but not with a taxi job


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> but is it worth driving with him from an airport long trip..hardships and feeding you family , i understand...but not with a taxi job


You must have never rode in a taxi before Uber was a thing... I remember a taxi driver picking me up with a spare tire on his car the actual flat tire sitting in the back seat beside me was smoking a cigarette chastise me for asking him to turn on the air conditioner drove the long way going 20 miles over the speed limit the entire time


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I think those pax that are disturbed by the check engine or TPMS light just aren’t that familiar with what it actually means. Without that understanding they are unsettled and on edge that they may not make it safely to point B. They imagine the car is at risk for blowing up, catching fire, or dying on the side of the road. Their lack of knowledge causes anxiety and makes it a stressful ride.
> 
> For those of us that are car guys/girls we understand that most of the time it’s not necessarily an immediate danger or even a “real” problem. Those that lack basic mechanical knowledge (more people than you think) can’t differentiate between the level of “danger” they are in.
> 
> ...


I lean more towards "shut up and ride"... Don't ask me about lights on my dash.. don't ask me what is that noise don't ask me what is that smell.. keep all negativity to yourself as long as the car is not shaking and vibrating and it's getting you where you need to go "shut up and ride"... Pax are glorified hitchhiker and and we are kind enough to pick them up at welfare prices.. shut up and ride


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That is the '_service_ engine light' reminding you it's time for an oil change.
> It is not a 'check engine light' warning you of a problem.
> The '_service_ engine light' can be reset yourself.
> 
> ...


Yep you're right. It's Saturday morning after a long week. I hadn't had my "cawfee" yet. Definitely the *service* *engine* light. I haven't had a check engine light come on in any of my vehicles in many years.

Thanks for the info. ☺


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I see it differently. We are at the airport. Taxi to nyc airport to airport is $275. Uber is surging on xl $550.you got bald tires ..I would cancel.
Or a car that was rear ended bad and not fixed..
Sure we all been thur the taxi with the donuts on. That was years ago. Times change


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I see it differently. We are at the airport. Taxi to nyc airport to airport is $275. Uber is surging on xl $550.you got bald tires ..I would cancel.
> Or a car that was rear ended bad and not fixed..
> Sure we all been thur the taxi with the donuts on. That was years ago. Times change


I will say this.. where I'm from some may considerate the "hood".. but hardly no one gets a brand new car.. and the more wealthy people on the other side of the tracks buy brand new cars and then trade them in when it closes in on 100,000 miles so they probably never ever see a check engine light.. where I'm from 100,000 miles is the same as 0 miles because that's where we always get our cars at hundred thousand miles ..so of course we're use to seeing a check engine light and knowing that it usually means nothing except for the gas cap isn't tight enough... I've been driving off and on for 7 years and have nearly 25,000 trips and for the majority of them seven years I've been in the same car with the same tire pressure light on and I "pity the fool" who gets in my car and try to make it seem like their life is in jeopardy because of my tire pressure light when every single car I've ever driven had a tire pressure light ..I didn't even know that was a warning light until maybe 2 years ago I thought that was a light that just come standard on the dashboard.. now I know I will have to get a tire pressure sensor for all four of my tires and it will cost upward to $400 over something that affects nothing when a strip of black tape cost less than a penny


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How to Reset the Corolla Maintenance Light


In my Acura RDXs, when you change the oil, you have to reset the oil life display. I think it also resets some other maintenance checks too.

Back when I used to pay for oil changes, there were times when I'd have to tell the place how to do it.

Those who are old enough to remember WordPerfect 5.1 will remember the plastic strip you put on your keyboard for how to do things like print a document. It's a lot like that:

Press and hold one key for 10 seconds until the display changes.

Select the Reset Oil Life indication by scrolling.

Exit and save by pressing a different button.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks for the info. ☺


That'll be $200....or, I dunno, some _other_ form of payment can be arranged....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a $79 code reader that I use to scan and clear the "Check Engine" light (or any others) whenever it comes on. You can buy them everywhere for varying prices online obviously.

Over 100,000 KM it's not uncommon for it to appear, and then disappear, after a 200 km drive cycle has been completed. Manufacturer's program these things to come on when you are out of warranty. Cat, O2 sensor, and exhaust failure codes are the most commonly used. Nothing is wrong, they just trigger a code to let the dealer bend you over as the percentages work in their favor.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Nothing is wrong, they just trigger a code to let the dealer bend you over as the percentage


A few years ago, my Significant Other has a key problem with their Audi. The dealership said it would be a couple hundred dollars to reprogram the key, or whatever it was they were going to do.

My SO put off the work, and then we found in the owner's manual how to do it. It took five minutes.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

At MB we used to charge $225 CAD to do that............


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> At MB we used to charge $225 CAD to do that............


What a bargain! LOL


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I asked this question because on numerous occasions I have had pax tell me horror stories about how traumatized and angry they were because the driver had a check engine light or tire pressure light. Call me crazy or maybe even naive but I never understood why if a driver got a passenger from point a to point b safely why would the passenger be angry about him having a service light.. like I had one passenger tell me she asked the driver to pull over and let her out because he had a check engine light.. and the other night I had these two guys who were a couple 👀 get in with the deepest Southern "jolly" accent just go on and on and on about how Disturbed they were because their previous driver had a tire pressure light on his dashboard ...it was all they talked about over and over and over again one of them even getting angry and punching his fist simply because the driver had a light on his dashboard... little do they know I got a light on my dashboard I just got tape covering it..
> So I know we got a variety a different kind of drivers on this platform and it seems the ones that always have a problem with the light on the dashes from the same demographic.. so one of you guys please tell me what's going on here ...why do it seem certain people are overly concerned about a service light if they got to where they was going safely.. I've driven every type of vehicle there is and I will tell you 95% of vehicles have a tire pressure light that do not go off even if you get new tires or inflate the tires to the proper position.. it was something I've always lived with nothing I ever had great concern about.


Yes, pax are paranoid. However, if the same thing happened in a Taxi, they would say and do nothing since they cannot rate and have no power over them. If you know nothing about how a car works, you should not say anything. A check engine light can result from a low pressure sensor that malfunctions for the TPMS or when a driver doesn't correctly turn the gas cap to ensure the seal is complete (1 click). So the check engine light doesn't mean that the car is about to die and breakdown.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't see how this is a problem, most pax are so oblivious they don't even notice I'm driving stick. If its the brightness of the light making them notice it, just use some electrical tape to cover it.

Up to the driver whether or not they want to keep using their car. I've got a bluetooth OBDII adapter so I can scan and read on my phone, so I can know right away what kind of problem it is. Things like emissions may not matter much.

If I were a pax, I'd keep in mind that the car may fail at any time and I might need to get another Uber... but nah I wouldn't change anything otherwise, same rating and tip. Who knows, maybe they _need_ to drive to afford to fix it?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> I asked this question because on numerous occasions I have had pax tell me horror stories about how traumatized and angry they were because the driver had a check engine light or tire pressure light. Call me crazy or maybe even naive but I never understood why if a driver got a passenger from point a to point b safely why would the passenger be angry about him having a service light.. like I had one passenger tell me she asked the driver to pull over and let her out because he had a check engine light.. and the other night I had these two guys who were a couple 👀 get in with the deepest Southern "jolly" accent just go on and on and on about how Disturbed they were because their previous driver had a tire pressure light on his dashboard ...it was all they talked about over and over and over again one of them even getting angry and punching his fist simply because the driver had a light on his dashboard... little do they know I got a light on my dashboard I just got tape covering it..
> So I know we got a variety a different kind of drivers on this platform and it seems the ones that always have a problem with the light on the dashes from the same demographic.. so one of you guys please tell me what's going on here ...why do it seem certain people are overly concerned about a service light if they got to where they was going safely.. I've driven every type of vehicle there is and I will tell you 95% of vehicles have a tire pressure light that do not go off even if you get new tires or inflate the tires to the proper position.. it was something I've always lived with nothing I ever had great concern about.


Both my CEL and TPS are hidden with black duct tape. Paxholes love it, and don't even know they do!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I care less about *CHECK ENGINE* lights. I _do_ care when I see any of these:










Bad brakes are dangerous. If the driver is driving while the emergency brake is on (it reads *BRAKE* rather than an icon), this often means that he is trying to compensate for worn linings. This is dangerous. If the yellow icon appears, the brakes are going bad. He should not be hauling customers. If the red appears, the brakes are no good; you are (and he is) in trouble.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> My Toyota Corolla is "trained" by it's manufacturer to have the check engine light to go on every 5000 miles. When I take it in, nothing is ever wrong. However I know that the manufacturers conclude that parts show a difference in wear around that 5000 mile mark so if anything is going to go wrong, it probably will show signs in that time frame. Only one time when it went on was there actually something wrong. An O2 sensor. I don't know anything about Toyotas but I imagine that if the problem persisted it would affect the performance of other working parts in the engine. I'd really hate to have that part fail when I'm out in the mountains with no cell service. I imagine if I was driving, I wouldn't want the car to fail with a good paying fare in the car, before a surge or event, or in a bad neighborhood. 😬
> 
> Lmao I do remember one time I got a ping to the side of a freeway. It was a very good paying ride too. Oh that Ant's face was priceless when I pulled up behind his broken down car and his pax hopped out of his car and into mine.


It’s the oil change light.
“The Toyota maintenance light can appear on your dashboard as “MAINT REQD”.

It’s a light that remains active permanently, letting you know that you need to go for an oil change in a certified auto shop. Changing the oil in your Toyota can improve fuel efficiencyand make your vehicle run as smooth as silk. It will also reduce wear and tear on components, so you end up saving a lot of money in the future.

This light is turned on automatically every 5,000 miles as a warning sign, so you don’t forget to change the oil in your car. It’s important to know that the light itself doesn’t mean that your car is damaged, so you can still safely use your vehicle while the light is on in your dashboard.

The Toyota maintenance light relies entirely on the odometer counting those 5,000 miles, so it has no way of detecting if you changed the oil in the meantime. That’s why this light can become annoying if you just changed your oil and it flashes on your dashboard reminding you to do it.

Sometimes the technicians who change the oil in your Toyota vehicle forget to reset the maintenance required light, so you might need to do it manually.”

from: https://www.wildetoyota.com/the-toy...-light-what-does-it-mean-and-how-to-reset-it/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

forqalso said:


> It’s the oil change light.
> “The Toyota maintenance light can appear on your dashboard as “MAINT REQD”.
> 
> It’s a light that remains active permanently, letting you know that you need to go for an oil change in a certified auto shop. Changing the oil in your Toyota can improve fuel efficiencyand make your vehicle run as smooth as silk. It will also reduce wear and tear on components, so you end up saving a lot of money in the future.
> ...


Yep I just went out and verified. It's maintenance required. I've kept the oil levels up but I haven't changed the oil. Since Spring of 2020 it sits most the week in my driveway. Before that I drove it a lot so it was probably a just shy of the 5000 mile mark before the light went on.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I care less about *CHECK ENGINE* lights. I _do_ care when I see any of these:
> 
> View attachment 626361
> 
> ...


The tire pressure light is on most cars....and change in weather can trigger it to come on...like if its real hot or real cold...that light will come on...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

forqalso said:


> It’s the oil change light.
> “The Toyota maintenance light can appear on your dashboard as “MAINT REQD”.
> 
> It’s a light that remains active permanently, letting you know that you need to go for an oil change in a certified auto shop. Changing the oil in your Toyota can improve fuel efficiencyand make your vehicle run as smooth as silk. It will also reduce wear and tear on components, so you end up saving a lot of money in the future.
> ...


I sure wish someone had posted similar info earlier in this thread.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> The tire pressure light is on most cars....and change in weather can trigger it to come on...like if its real hot or real cold...that light will come on...


That's the way my Significant Other's Audi was. It was a real PITA. Even a good hard bump on the road would trigger it occasionally.

It was a 2007, and now my SO has a newer one that isn't quite so reactive.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

As a retired mechanic of 21 years . My answer is yes and no. Put a sticker over the light . All better . Screw the passengers concerns your driving it . 
If the car runs well finish the trip. Get it checked for free auto zone advanced auto parts if you have these .
Put the code into the google search. As long as that code does not see timing chain tensioner of any sorts you should be good to go. Gm owners if you get this timing chain tension code . Sell you car and sell it fast ! That timing chain is loose and its cheaper to replace the engine then repair it . It will jump very soon .
Its only on the gm models no other car i know of .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Xmas card this year pic








Lights shmights.....


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The low tire pressure did.


Just as a point of clarification: there's also a TPMS indicator that has nothing to do with pressure. The TPMS indicator on my shit box has been illuminated for over *three years *because* I'm too cheap* to replace the one sensor of four that's broken.

My tires are checked with an actual pressure gauge _at least_ twice monthly. I know about low tire pressure long before TPMS tells me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Just as a point of clarification: there's also a TPMS indicator that has nothing to do with pressure. The TPMS indicator on my shit box has been illuminated for over *three years *because* I'm too cheap* to replace the one sensor of four that's broken.
> 
> My tires are checked with an actual pressure gauge _at least_ twice monthly. I know about low tire pressure long before TPMS tells me.


I'm with you on checking tire pressures manually. One of my cars occasionally gets an alarm for tire pressures, especially during rainy weather.

But if there's a slow leak, the sensors are handy for that. Something that leaks down over a few days, you know what I mean.

I had a seat belt light that was on for years. It was on when I bought the car used. One day I was vacuuming underneath the seat and noticed that there was a wiring connection that was unplugged. Plugged it in, the warning light stopped. Should have done that years earlier.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The service light just means you need oil soonish.

not there’s anything wrong with the car.










I could care less that the car says it needs new oil.

it’s fine for another 1000 miles.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I get it done at the dealership, and it's not that pricey. I usually pay around $200 for code reset and fixing any minor issues.


AutoZone will plug into the OBD and run it for free, then let you know what the problem is. I’ve had them to do it on two different vehicles I owned. They may try to get you to buy the parts to fix it there, but I didn’t.

Also, check your manual. It will tell you how to reset the system and get rid of a check engine light temporarily.

I have one on right now, but it’s because I need to do a tuneup. Or at least check the front plugs that I can get to easily. I leave the light on to remind me to do it. 😁


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The service light just means you need oil soonish.
> 
> not there’s anything wrong with the car.
> 
> ...


This is not necessarily true.

The “check engine” light can mean a number of different things, not just needing to change the oil. It could mean that the mass airflow sensor is bad, or an oxygen sensor, or even your catalytic converter going bad, among other things. Or it could be something as simple as the gas cap not being tightened all the way.

Mine is on because I need to do a tuneup.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I can figure what's probably wrong but then regardless I don't have a code reset/diagnostic machine such as the dealership has. Also, this is a modern Toyota. My gearheading consists of classic cars and VWs. I work on my 2006 VW GTI but sometimes it's a headache getting a trouble light to go off in that thing once it's on.


Lisseti, you can get a code reader for $10-$20 and do it thine self


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amznwmn said:


> This is not necessarily true.
> 
> The “check engine” light can mean a number of different things, not just needing to change the oil. It could mean that the mass airflow sensor is bad, or an oxygen sensor, or even your catalytic converter going bad, among other things. Or it could be something as simple as the gas cap not being tightened all the way.
> 
> Mine is on because I need to do a tuneup.


modern Toyotas hybrids have 3 seperate lights that can be confused with check engine lights.

check engine light
Check hybrid systems light
Maintenance needed light

Check engine is serious. I’d stop working and head for home, schedule a trip to the shop.
Check hybrid systems is serious. I’d stop working and schedule service.
Maintenance needed = your mileage is at whatever mileage the manual says for oil change for standard oil. I took this pic on the 4th of July. No way in hell am I going to stop working on the 4th of July over the oil needs changin light.


So maintenance needed light pops on automatically at x miles and the other 2 pop on when something is actually wrong.

And if you did an oil change yourself (not hard) and don’t have the equipment maintenance needed light won’t go out.

theres nothing wrong with jacking up your car yourself and doing your own oil change every other time, or more often if your confident you can inspect your car good.

shouldn’t do it yourself all the the time but no issue with every other time.




https://www.wildetoyota.com/the-toyota-maintenance-required-light-what-does-it-mean-and-how-to-reset-it/



Here it is. A page about the light. Comes on automatically after 5,000 miles. My statement saying your car is fine for another 1,000 miles wasn’t crazy.

modern cars need oil 5-7,500 miles. Going an extra 1,000 miles on the maintenance light is no biggie.

It’s not like it’s the check engine light, which is completely different.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amznwmn said:


> AutoZone will plug into the OBD and run it for free, then let you know what the problem is. I’ve had them to do it on two different vehicles I owned. They may try to get you to buy the parts to fix it there, but I didn’t.
> 
> Also, check your manual. It will tell you how to reset the system and get rid of a check engine light temporarily.
> 
> I have one on right now, but it’s because I need to do a tuneup. Or at least check the front plugs that I can get to easily. I leave the light on to remind me to do it. 😁


Thank you. I have seen Autozone employees go out to customer cars before but I wasn't really paying attention to what they were doing. Also I do have the manual but I figured I would need some specific tool to access or address any issues. I definitely will inquire about that next time the light goes on.



NauticalWheeler said:


> Lisseti, you can get a code reader for $10-$20 and do it thine self


Thanks.The car is 7 years old now and just hitting 110k miles. I definitely need to start getting under that hood more.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. I have seen Autozone employees go out to customer cars before but I wasn't really paying attention to what they were doing. Also I do have the manual but I figured I would need some specific tool to access or address any issues. I definitely will inquire about that next time the light goes on.
> 
> 
> Thanks.The car is 7 years old now and just hitting 110k miles. I definitely need to start getting under that hood more.


Meh, its probably fine.

Itll let you know when you begin misfiring and need spark plugs/coils


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Meh, its probably fine.
> 
> Itll let you know when you begin misfiring and need spark plugs/coils


It runs like a dream. I want to keep it that way. As a VW enthusiast, this is my first Toyota I've owned myself. I hear in the world of Toyota Corollas, 110k miles is like a teenager. In my VWs that's middle-aged. Hopefully I've got many more miles before I see any real troubles with my car.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It runs like a dream. I want to keep it that way. As a VW enthusiast, this is my first Toyota I've owned myself. I hear in the world of Toyota Corollas, 110k miles is like a teenager. In my VWs that's middle-aged. Hopefully I've got many more miles before I see any real troubles with my car.


Yeah, I love them and have owned several.. The only issue I've ever had was the a/c on my 2013 corolla, but it seems 2013 was the year they attempted clutchless ac compressors.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Toyota guy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I hear in the world of Toyota Corollas, 110k miles is like a teenager.


In my experience, it's when the bugs have gotten worked out, and you roll up some serious mileage.

I purchased most recent Toyota at 95,000 miles, and kept it until about 170,000 miles.

I don't currently have one, because a friend-of-a-friend was selling her deceased husband's Acura. That's a shortened version of a much longer story. But I like Toyotas enough that I own some stock in the company. 

My biggest problem has been that for a few years, you couldn't find one that wasn't either a black interior or exterior. To me living in Houston, that was just not acceptable.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. I have seen Autozone employees go out to customer cars before but I wasn't really paying attention to what they were doing.


It's kind of a secret, so, please don't tell anyone, but ... it's actually an AutoZone bordello. Drive up, touchless service; hence ... you know, AUTOzone.
ANYway, was just there today .... getting a light on the dashboard. The alternator is only putting out 11.2 volts, that's not enough. The battery is weak, might as well replace it too and its real low ... might not even recharge.
Looking at $300.
Damn.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> In my experience, it's when the bugs have gotten worked out, and you roll up some serious mileage.
> 
> I purchased most recent Toyota at 95,000 miles, and kept it until about 170,000 miles.
> 
> ...


Lucky for me I haven't had any serious issues or bugs. I'm coming up on needing new brake pads and tires but other than that no issues. As for color, I have a 2015 Corolla LE Premium. It's factory color is called Metallic Blue Crush. It comes with a light grey/tan interior. Perhaps they still run that color theme in the LE models. Maybe when you are back in the market of looking at Toyotas, look into that model. Also window tint is awesome for keeping out heat.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> It's kind of a secret, so, please don't tell anyone, but ... it's actually an AutoZone bordello. Drive up, touchless service; hence ... you know, AUTOzone.
> ANYway, was just there today .... getting a light on the dashboard. The alternator is only putting out 11.2 volts, that's not enough. The battery is weak, might as well replace it too and its real low ... might not even recharge.
> Looking at $300.
> Damn.


Still that's awesome you were able to get it diagnosed for free. Any shop or dealership you are looking at rates per hour just to get under the hood to investigate.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> theres nothing wrong with jacking up your car yourself and doing your own oil change every other time, or more often if your confident you can inspect your car good.
> 
> shouldn’t do it yourself all the the time but no issue with every other time.


Why shouldn’t I change my own oil all the time???


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

There is no problem changing your own oil. There used to be a warranty issue but the Supreme Court shut that down. Just keep records including oil and filter type with odometer readings for warranty.
I suspect he might be referring to the money generating multipoint inspection. When you change your oil also take time to inspect brake pads, tire depth and suspension/steering components.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> There is no problem changing your own oil. There used to be a warranty issue but the Supreme Court shut that down. Just keep records including oil and filter type with odometer readings for warranty.
> I suspect he might be referring to the money generating multipoint inspection. When you change your oil also take time to inspect brake pads, tire depth and suspension/steering components.


Like I said, if you're confident in your ability to inspect your car properly there's no harm in doing your own oil more often than every other time. There's also no reason not to do your own oil change even if it's one of the very few things you know how to actually do.

I can change my oil, change a battery, do a tire rotation (but F that, i'm too old for that crap) change my brake pads and discs, maybe calipurs.. I MUCH prefer to not have the calipurs go at all. That's properly inspecting your brake pads.

Beyond that i'm pretty incompitent, and do need other people to do it for me. Which means proper inspections. Cheap oil change places that offer limited services are great for detecting the really really awful high dollar problems. Because if Valvoline can't do the work and they say something is bad, you can beleive it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Like I said, if you're confident in your ability to inspect your car properly there's no harm in doing your own oil more often than every other time. There's also no reason not to do your own oil change even if it's one of the very few things you know how to actually do.
> 
> I can change my oil, change a battery, do a tire rotation (but F that, i'm too old for that crap) change my brake pads and discs, maybe calipurs.. I MUCH prefer to not have the calipurs go at all. That's properly inspecting your brake pads.
> 
> Beyond that i'm pretty incompitent, and do need other people to do it for me. Which means proper inspections. Cheap oil change places that offer limited services are great for detecting the really really awful high dollar problems. Because if Valvoline can't do the work and they say something is bad, you can beleive it.


Check with your car dealer. Quite often they will do the multipoint inspection for free because they like the money it generates. They will certainly do it as part of a tire rotation or pretty much any other service. If you get your wipers changed or your cabin filter changed at the dealer you will also get an inspection. 
While I do all that other stuff myself I started letting the Honda dealer here do oil changes because I discovered they sell a package of six Synthetic (HondaOil) oil changes for $120. I can’t buy the oil and filter for that. 
‘They were also the cheapest place around when I went to get winter tires. Four new Blizzaks on new rims with new sensors mounted and balanced for my Odyssey were $1100 out the door. They swap the tires every season change for me for free. 
Some times the dealer can surprise you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> There is no problem changing your own oil.


Walking thru my mechanic's shop.
He had a two year old Toyota Camry with the engine out on a stand.

I pointed and said, "What's up with that? Never see a Toyota with major engine problems."
He said, "Dude changed his own oil and didn't get the drain plug back in tight. Oil drained, engine froze up solid. We putting a rebuilt engine in it."
Wow.
"Oh well, at least he saved the $29.95 for the oil change, eh?"


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> There is no problem changing your own oil. There used to be a warranty issue but the Supreme Court shut that down. Just keep records including oil and filter type with odometer readings for warranty.
> I suspect he might be referring to the money generating multipoint inspection. When you change your oil also take time to inspect brake pads, tire depth and suspension/steering components.


I’m one of those car owners who keeps every single receipt for everything that’s been done to or bought for my car. From major engine work to light bulbs. Having that file of receipts got me an extra $2500 from the insurance company when my car was stolen.

Every time I go to get in my car, I do a walk around, checking tires, suspension, etc.Its just common sense.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Walking thru my mechanic's shop.
> He had a two year old Toyota Camry with the engine out on a stand.
> 
> I pointed and said, "What's up with that? Never see a Toyota with major engine problems."
> ...


My Significant Other was involved in handling the lawsuit defense for a quick lube place that had some screwups of oil changes.

And then was involved in suing the quick lube place for non payment of their legal bills.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> My Toyota Corolla is "trained" by it's manufacturer to have the check engine light to go on every 5000 miles. When I take it in, nothing is ever wrong. However I know that the manufacturers conclude that parts show a difference in wear around that 5000 mile mark so if anything is going to go wrong, it probably will show signs in that time frame. Only one time when it went on was there actually something wrong. An O2 sensor. I don't know anything about Toyotas but I imagine that if the problem persisted it would affect the performance of other working parts in the engine. I'd really hate to have that part fail when I'm out in the mountains with no cell service. I imagine if I was driving, I wouldn't want the car to fail with a good paying fare in the car, before a surge or event, or in a bad neighborhood. 😬
> 
> Lmao I do remember one time I got a ping to the side of a freeway. It was a very good paying ride too. Oh that Ant's face was priceless when I pulled up behind his broken down car and his pax hopped out of his car and into mine.


Is it check engine or service engine. My older Camry said service engine for an oil change.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Many times the "check engine light" is emissions related... tap off the muffler and run a hose into the back seat.
Be sure to have a "check passenger light" installed... opening the driver window is a good idea!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> My Significant Other was involved in handling the lawsuit defense for a quick lube place that had some screwups of oil changes.
> 
> And then was involved in suing the quick lube place for non payment of their legal bills.


Yea, when you go to a pro and they screw the job there is liability ... 

Back when I was doing real estate I remember a guy who came to me with a listing. Looked like something I could help him with. 
BEFORE we entered into the contract I found out that he had the place for sale as a For Sale By Owner and had done some stuff that was absolutely illegal and was about to get sued.
I dropped it like a hot potato.

"You screwed this pooch buddy - you gonna have to unscrew it yourself. I recommend a real estate attorney."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> BEFORE we entered into the contract I found out that he had the place for sale as a For Sale By Owner and had done some stuff that was absolutely illegal and was about to get sued.


I have nothing against picking up a listing that was previously a FSBO. But about to get sued?... I sure wouldn't touch it.

Particularly if it was something that could delay or prevent the sale from closing.

But even if it wasn't such a problem. Because that gave an indication of the type of person you were dealing with. There's no telling what kind of BS that guy would try to pull, in between getting a contract on a house, and having the sale actually close.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I have nothing against picking up a listing that was previously a FSBO. But about to get sued?... I sure wouldn't touch it.
> 
> Particularly if it was something that could delay or prevent the sale from closing.
> 
> But even if it wasn't such a problem. Because that gave an indication of the type of person you were dealing with. There's no telling what kind of BS that guy would try to pull, in between getting a contract on a house, and having the sale actually close.


He violated HUD and Fair Housing Laws in regards to redlining and other 'discriminatory actions'.
His story was, he didn't know.
Mine was ... I didn't care if he knew or not.
The feds were sniffing around and I didn't want any of his stink on me.

He was either:
1) A racist, or
2) terminally stupid.

Not sure which is worse.

People who try to do a pro's job sometimes step on themselves.
Whether it's changing your own oil, doing a self bankruptcy or divorce, or removing your friends appendix ... it's not a good idea even if you get away with it. 
Sooner or later ... something will go wrong.

A technician knows what do to.
A professional knows why.

.


.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

pengduck said:


> Is it check engine or service engine. My older Camry said service engine for an oil change.


It's the "Maintenance Required" light that is programmed to go on every 5000 miles so you have to take it to the dealership for a PM inspection, in which they turn off the light. My car has no current performance issues.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> He violated HUD and Fair Housing Laws in regards to redlining and other 'discriminatory actions'.
> His story was, he didn't know.


It falls into the category of "knew or should have known."

If you're going to sell a house, you have an obligation to find out about the applicable laws that pertain.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're going to sell a house, you have an obligation to find out about the applicable laws that pertain.


Wifey and I were quite active in foreclosures during the last recession we had. 
It seemed like I was always in court or being deposed.

Opposing counsel asked me once; "You are a Real Estate Broker with decades of experience. Why did you insist on an attorney being involved in this transaction?"
I answered, "Because I am smart enough to know what I don't know, and I felt like I was getting outside of my area of expertise. I am a broker, you are an attorney ... while our duties often overlap they are not identical."

DIY is all well and good till someone gets hurt.
It is often a good thing to put off risk to someone else.
That's what insurance IS.

Changing my own oil falls into that category.
Somebody screws up my car working on it - they can damn well fix it; and the few bucks extra I spend to have a pro do that work is worth the insurance.
It's a personal decision - how much risk to take on.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> It's the "Maintenance Required" light that is programmed to go on every 5000 miles so you have to take it to the dealership for a PM inspection, in which they turn off the light. My car has no current performance issues.


Wondering if one uses synthetic can skip oil change to 10,000 miles? How often does one change oil filter, and what grade of oil and/or oil filter to use?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wondering if one uses synthetic can skip oil change to 10,000 miles? How often does one change oil filter, and what grade of oil and/or oil filter to use?


Once upon a time, I had a Toyota that had a recommended interval of 7,500 miles. At about 80,000 miles, I decided to start using synthetic oil in it. I pushed the interval to 10,000 miles with no problem.

I kept the car to about 260,000 miles.

But also worth noting: it used a little bit of oil, and did that ever since it was brand new when I bought it. It needed a quart of oil about every 3 or 4 thousand miles. So effectively, some of that oil was newer, and hadn't actually been used for 10,000 miles.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wondering if one uses synthetic can skip oil change to 10,000 miles? How often does one change oil filter, and what grade of oil and/or oil filter to use?


I don't know, but as an owner of VWs as well, I'm a little gun shy about skimping on oil changes. I've got Thrown-Rod-PTSD. I bow to the Toyota and take it in to get the full service when the "Maintenance Required" light goes on pretty quickly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know, but as an owner of VWs as well, I'm a little gun shy about skimping on oil changes. I've got Thrown-Rod-PTSD. I bow to the Toyota and take it in to get the full service when the "Maintenance Required" light goes on pretty quickly.


Completely understandable.

Plus use your car knowledge, if there's something else that needs to be done.

That same Toyota (an '86 model, which I bought in December 1985) had a timing belt. You may already know where this is going...

One bright beautiful sunny morning, when I was on my way to work, the timing belt broke, at about 65,000 miles. NOWHERE in my owners manual did it say ANYTHING about needing to periodically replace the timing belt. I didn't have any idea it even had one, although I knew there was something that kept all the moving parts doing their thing in synch.

Was the manual seriously deficient? In most cases, it was fine. But not in that instance.

So I sprung for the two inch thick factory book that had a lot more information. I think it cost me $35 back then, about 30 years ago.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Once upon a time, I had a Toyota that had a recommended interval of 7,500 miles. At about 80,000 miles, I decided to start using synthetic oil in it. I pushed the interval to 10,000 miles with no problem.
> 
> I kept the car to about 260,000 miles.
> 
> But also worth noting: it used a little bit of oil, and did that ever since it was brand new when I bought it. It needed a quart of oil about every 3 or 4 thousand miles. So effectively, some of that oil was newer, and hadn't actually been used for 10,000 miles.


Remember Toyota used to have two levels of recommended PM for heavy use and light duty. 

But I've not read any user manuals for a long time, Wondering if there're still different recommendations any more. 

Since I only do delivery now, the car has one single driver 99% of time with very little load. I imagine Toyota should have another level of recommended maintenance. I bet 15000 miles for oil change for a 200,000 miles engine is doable.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That same Toyota (an '86 model, which I bought in December 1985) had a timing belt. You may already know where this is going...


But, the Toyota engines are non-interference engines, which means that a broken timing belt does not destroy the engine - yes?
It didn't total the engine, right? It just quit running.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> But, the Toyota engines are non-interference engines, which means that a broken timing belt does not destroy the engine - yes?
> It didn't total the engine, right? It just quit running.


I had a dodge neon way back. The thing had an interference engine, and the car was a total ***** to work on. She was a fast little race car but working on they engine was impossible.

The price of the timing belt was $50, the labor cost to change it?

Best quote I got was $950.

Yes… $950 in labor to change a $50 part.

I bought the part myself and looked up how to change it. After the 10th to 11th time watching the video I had zero confidence I could fix it myself.


At that point the car was over the hill (over 100,000 miles) and kinda a rust bucket POS. This is a used car I bought up north and had for w number of years… up north. 

Sold it to a friend for almost nothing.

“Bro, it has the original timing belt on it, if you don’t replace it asap the engine is going to implode and the car is going to be scrap. Also the air conditioning can’t be fixed cheap. Dumping a couple cans of Freon into it won’t solve the problem. I’m selling you this car telling you about every single damned thing wrong with it and that’s why I’m selling it for $1,000. It needs a lot of work. And you shouldn’t drive it until you replace the timing belt, replace the timing belt and replace the timing belt.”

And the I made him sign a purchase contract in writing that he acknowledged that he needed to replace the timing belt and the car was functionally non operational without the work and the engine could literally destroy itself at any time.

So he got the timing belt new from the auto part store with the car and he promised he wasn’t stupid and he’d fix it himself.


2 days later he told me I was crazy and the AC was just fine with s couple cans of Freon. 3 days later he apologized and said was right as the Freon all leaked out already. So yeah the 2 cans of Freon leaked out in a single day.

I asked him if he swapped the timing belt yet s e he said it’s not that big of a deal and he would get to it.


A month later (to my horror) he told me that he hadn’t swapped it yet and the timing belt was pita to get to and he was going to take it to a shop, but the car was driving just fine and he couldn’t understand my obsession with the timing belt.

A week later he told me that he would just drive if as is until he could save up enough to get the work done on it.


3 months after buying it the engine wouldn’t turn over,


Any guesses as to what happened.


Any guesses as to how many times I told him to stop driving it until you swap the timing belt?

And this guy knew how to work on cars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I had a dodge neon way back.


I had a PT Cruiser ... same chassis ... they just put a heavier body on it.
Wallowed like a pig, cornered like a school bus.
It was given to me in lieu of repayment of a loan.
Had about 90k on it when I got it
Decided to drive it till it died -- didn't take long 120k head gasket blew.
Multiples of thousands to fix and the POS just wasn't worth it.

Sold it to a junk yard for $100.


Same drive train as yours.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I had a PT Cruiser ... same chassis ... they just put a heavier body on it.
> Wallowed like a pig, cornered like a school bus.
> It was given to me in lieu of repayment of a loan.
> Had about 90k on it when I got it
> ...


Imagine how much zippier it would ahve been with a turbo and 1000 pounds lighter?

That was back before I realized how shitty american made vehicles really were.

Unless you're looking at a heavy duty work vehicle. Ford still does those right.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Unless you're looking at a heavy duty work vehicle. Ford still does those right.


Toyota does it best.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Toyota does it best.


Unless you need a half ton pickup for a platform for a tow-truck, bucket truck ect, yes you're right.

The American car manufacturers should stick to what they do best. Bigass vehicles of comical size and needlessly excessive power.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> But, the Toyota engines are non-interference engines, which means that a broken timing belt does not destroy the engine - yes?
> It didn't total the engine, right? It just quit running.


It was expensive, but I don't know how much damage there was.

The engine wasn't toast. It was several hundred dollars for the repair. Which was painful enough as it was, as I was still financially recovering from my divorce.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If it was only several hundred bucks that means the belt snapped and not much needed fixed.

If it was an interference engine you’d be looking at 5-6,000


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I last changed oil(full synthetic) and filter at 210,000 Miles on the OR1E I acquired from an online auction, sight unseen.
Should I be over concerned with [MAINT REQD] light?
My thought was to turn it off until next time it lights again. 

What do you think?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 669001
> 
> I last changed oil(full synthetic) and filter at 210,000 Miles on the OR1E I acquired from an online auction, sight unseen.
> Should I be over concerned with [MAINT REQD] light?
> ...


So I turned the [Maint Reqd] light off on my car. Nothing changed, car is still running.
It was a piece of cake, just search online for how to do it w/o dirty work of changing the filter and engine oil.

My theory, experiment or research is if Full synthetic oil can last up to 10, 000 miles under light load doing food/convenience store delivery?








Here, [MAINT REQD] light is off, Oil dip shows oil level is up to full mark. Odometer at 216036, Fuel economy with regular gas is at 37.1 combined doing Door Dash. [Check Eng] and [TPMS] lights on.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

all these people looking at this topic , tells me so many have check engine lights on and bald tires , and need brakes soon...get black electrical tape and put in over the light. my info is as good as this.
topic..guys maintain,your car..buy a code reader online.


Roll over image to zoom in


*Bluetooth OBD2 Scanner for Car, Wireless Diagnostic Tool for Check Engine Light, Fault Code Reader Scan Tool for All OBDII Cars, Universal for iOS & Android Devices, Car Diagnostic Accessories*
Brand: BLAU GRUN
_3.5 out of 5 stars_  83 ratings

$9


----------

